# Guitarist searching prog band in Ontario



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

:smilie_flagge17:Heyy guys, its mat, again.
Im basically..still looking for a band. Im in need of a drummer, a bassist, a rhythm guitarist, and a lead vocalist and any other instruments. I play lead guitar, and to warn you, I like the "long" solo's:rockon2:.

The lead vocalist is preferably a female, but i will go along with a dude too. I live in Niagara Falls Ontario, and the bands i like to sound like is, Steve Hackett (solo), genesis, yes, Rush, Avril lavigne, The Moody blues, mainly prog...and some rock. 

I'm 15 and I know that seems young, but don't let my age fool you. :banana:
Anyways, If your interested, email me at [email protected]

THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO READ...

:rockon:


----------

